# Hitch Mirror



## Roadking Custom (Apr 2, 2009)

Any good ones out there, tired of getting in and out of the truck or just being lazy..


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have the "hitchin sticks". They are the yellow sticks with the magnetic bases. They work well for me. You line them up, they touch and one falls over and im usually right on. Maybe a little more back but I dont put my tongue into my liftgate or bumper and its a one man job.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

my burb has a rear camera that is focused on the ball. thanks jim


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I used one like this mirror. It attaches to the tailgate. Gives a fairly good view. Suggest drawing a line in the dirt from the hitch, Ive used wood blocks to help line. If your place a ball under couple this can give you the view from the top to get that last little wheel crimp and stop..... before someone can say "when".







I changed to the backup camera to get a better angle for threading the stinger on my Hensley Arrow.

Good Luck


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> my burb has a rear camera that is focused on the ball. thanks jim


Sure...rub it in. That really worked well for me.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Roadking Custom said:


> Any good ones out there, tired of getting in and out of the truck or just being lazy..


I have my DW.







She helps me back up to the hitch.

It goes like this....

"Come on back...a little more...STOP!!!!

Ok, still have about three feet to go...easy....STOP!!!!

Ok..still about a foot...easy....easy....STOP!!!

You need to go a little to the right...pull forward and try again..."









Now where do you get one of those cameras???









Dan


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> I have the "hitchin sticks". They are the yellow sticks with the magnetic bases. They work well for me. You line them up, they touch and one falls over and im usually right on. Maybe a little more back but I dont put my tongue into my liftgate or bumper and its a one man job.


X 2 On the stick's picked them up a CW for less than $20








Not only do they work great it saves lots of







while hooking up and gives more







between me and DW as I no longer need any help









One thing I did do was to place a styro foam ball onto one so as when one knocks off the other I'll be close without going too far back









Ed


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> I have the "hitchin sticks". They are the yellow sticks with the magnetic bases. They work well for me. You line them up, they touch and one falls over and im usually right on. Maybe a little more back but I dont put my tongue into my liftgate or bumper and its a one man job.


They work well!!!

I think now that i have a camera..............i will never go back..............with the camera, you are right on it exactly........


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

3LEES said:


> Any good ones out there, tired of getting in and out of the truck or just being lazy..


I have my DW.







She helps me back up to the hitch.

It goes like this....

"Come on back...a little more...STOP!!!!

Ok, still have about three feet to go...easy....STOP!!!!

Ok..still about a foot...easy....easy....STOP!!!

You need to go a little to the right...pull forward and try again..."









Now where do you get one of those cameras???









Dan
[/quote]

My DW also adds the "If your not going to listen to me then why am I here?"


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

TurkeyBranch said:


> Any good ones out there, tired of getting in and out of the truck or just being lazy..


I have my DW.







She helps me back up to the hitch.

It goes like this....

"Come on back...a little more...STOP!!!!

Ok, still have about three feet to go...easy....STOP!!!!

Ok..still about a foot...easy....easy....STOP!!!

You need to go a little to the right...pull forward and try again..."









Now where do you get one of those cameras???









Dan
[/quote]

My DW also adds the "If your not going to listen to me then why am I here?"
[/quote]

This is why we bought marriage savers...otherwise known as "motorola 2-way radios". We still have to umm..."adjust how we communicate" when backing up the trailer or hitching up. We once got a comment from another camping couple when backing into a spot that was a bit tough to get in "we thought for sure you two were going to fight when backing up - but you didn't and you backed it right in!". We laughed and told them about our "marriage savers"









-CC


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We laughed and told them about our "marriage savers"


Yeah, we got the same thing........only I took the microphone part out of hers!









Just kidding. We do OK, even if I have to get out and look once in a while myself.

Mark


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Lets add you don't need to talk to me in that tone!!!

We tried the walkie talkies...........

Hitchi sticks are the real marriage saver......and cheaper then radios...........

But once you get the camera..........there is no Looking Back.................literally


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a camera on the new F-350, but I still can't get the depth figured out.


----------



## Ralph & Brenda Miller (May 1, 2007)

Roadking Custom...

This is what I use. I have about a 3" piece of square channel mounted vertical just behind the power jack. I have a piece of square bar stock (I also have it marked, so by holding it to the ground first, I know how high the hitch must be inorder to hook up). I have a convex mirror with another 3" piece of square channel, so I can just set the mirror on the top of the square bar stock. I use a velcro strap to hold the bar stock close to the power jack. I have a Tahoe, so I open the hatch, place a dot on top of the ball (the kind like you mark prices for yardsale items on), and use my rear view mirror as I back up, until I can no longer see the dot. My wife tells everyone that she has been replaced by a mirror. It makes for a real easy hook up. I don't know how to attach pictues, but if you provide me with your e-mail address, I'll send you several pictures of what I have described.

Ralph Miller
194 N 7th street
Lehighton, PA 18235
[email protected]


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have a camera on the new F-350, but I still can't get the depth figured out.


Oh, well that just means more camping is in order....








(I agree, the depth perception takes some getting used to)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I have a camera on the new F-350, but I still can't get the depth figured out.


Oh, well that just means more camping is in order....








(I agree, the depth perception takes some getting used to)
[/quote]

Thinking I need to hang something from the tongue to tell me when to stop.


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

I turn my head and look out the back window, can't see the hitch but I know where it is in relation to the truck and if I leave my jack handle up I can see it until the last moment. I usualy only have to get out once unless the wife tries to help then it is four or five times.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hazmat456 said:


> I turn my head and look out the back window, can't see the hitch but I know where it is in relation to the truck and if I leave my jack handle up I can see it until the last moment. I usualy only have to get out once *unless the wife tries to help then it is four or five times.*


----------



## Roadking Custom (Apr 2, 2009)

Well thanks for the info, I think i'm going with the back up camera. or the Dw with no mic on two way.


----------

